# Melco Embroidery Machine problem



## TOPLOGO (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi 
I hope this is in the right place for my first post.
I am new to embroidery
I have a Melco EM10/4 T 4 HEAD MACHINE 
I generally only use one head as I’m still getting to grips with it on small jobs I use Wilcom software
My problem is that if I trim and set to trim between areas or colours the machine does not pick up the bobbin after a few stitches and pulls thread out from needle.
I have been manually grabbing the thread holding it 4/5 inches and it stitches as normal with a tail to trim 
I have had to turn trimmer off to stitch any thing but still hold the thread to start or colour change
The machine was running ok on all 4 heads when I had it serviced so I must have changed a setting but I don’t know what.
Any advice however small would be appreciated


----------



## TOPLOGO (Apr 21, 2015)

WELL THAT WENT WELL !!

sorry if its not right i didnt type all the extras ?


----------



## TOPLOGO (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi I hope this is in the right place for my first post
I am new to embroidery
I have a Melco EM10/4 T 4 HEAD MACHINE 
I generally only use one head as I’m still getting to grips with it on small jobs I use Wilcom software

My problem is that if I trim and set to trim between areas or colours the machine does not pick up the bobbin after a few stitches and pulls thread out from needle.
I have been manually grabbing the thread holding it 4/5 inches and it stitches as normal with a tail to trim 

I have had to turn trimmer off to stitch any thing but still hold the thread to start or colour change

The machine was running ok on all 4 heads when I had it serviced so I must have changed a setting but I don’t know what.
Any advice however small would be appreciated


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

A lot of times when the bobbin won't pick up it is because the bottom tension is to tight. Also it could be your timing is a little advanced.


----------



## TOPLOGO (Apr 21, 2015)

ShirlandDesign said:


> A lot of times when the bobbin won't pick up it is because the bottom tension is to tight. Also it could be your timing is a little advanced.


ok thankyou is that something that i could reset 
i do recall catching the side of a hoop once ( beginner mistake) so that could explain it 

i have tried lose and tighter bobbin is there any normal settings on these for bobbin count


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not sure if you can adjust timing on the menu with that machine. On a lot of machines it's something you do with hand tools physically.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

The timing has to be adjusted on the EMT just like a Tajima. The rotary hook on a Melco EMT actually has a sensor that has to be gapped correctly as well not the the gap between the scarf of the needle and hook. It could be your timing or adjust your settings on the machine and increase the inching mode on the settings. Also try to adjust your thread tails in the settings and make the trim leave a longer tail as well. If all else fails call a Melco Tech. I have some manuals I could send if you need help


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> increase the inching mode


I've seen this setting going through the menus on... I'm pretty sure a Tajima. Could you explain it Jeff? 

Also on a TMFX is there a setting that would keep the machine from sensing thread breaks? I've replaced contacts and the springs and sill no thread break sensors. The last tech. who looked at it said it was the boards in each individual head needing replacement but it seems odd to me that 6 boards would go at the same time. Ant help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

ShirlandDesign said:


> I've seen this setting going through the menus on... I'm pretty sure a Tajima. Could you explain it Jeff?
> 
> Also on a TMFX is there a setting that would keep the machine from sensing thread breaks? I've replaced contacts and the springs and sill no thread break sensors. The last tech. who looked at it said it was the boards in each individual head needing replacement but it seems odd to me that 6 boards would go at the same time. Ant help would be greatly appreciated.


PM incoming. I will be glad to walk you through some stuff


----------



## TOPLOGO (Apr 21, 2015)

EmbroidTek said:


> The timing has to be adjusted on the EMT just like a Tajima. The rotary hook on a Melco EMT actually has a sensor that has to be gapped correctly as well not the the gap between the scarf of the needle and hook. It could be your timing or adjust your settings on the machine and increase the inching mode on the settings. Also try to adjust your thread tails in the settings and make the trim leave a longer tail as well. If all else fails call a Melco Tech. I have some manuals I could send if you need help


 hi thankyou yes the manuals would be useful ... 
can you email or do you need to post them i will gladly pay postage


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> I will be glad to walk you through some stuff



Jeff the advice you gave me worked like a charm and the TMFX now knows when it's not sewing and so shuts down. You are the man, thanks so much!


----------



## TOPLOGO (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi all I have spent considerable time on this trying a lot of different types of USB's formatting ways (well over 2 months ) sounds daft but I needed a spare and I eventually got someone to write a programme to do it 
I now have now a small quantity of boot USB's 1gig all tested and boot on my machine Melco 10/4t properly formatted. At 720 ready to boot or as a spare just for file transfer 
I now keep one just to boot and use others to transfer files to the machine 
If any one is stuck or needs one posting out I will gladly send one to help if you cover the postage 
Or you could send me a USB's I will format it 

(Nb this is not promoting but help with USB's please remove if not allowed)


----------

